# F/T Dispatcher WPI



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Full-Time Dispatcher*
Institution:
Worcester Polytechnic Institute

Location:
Worcester, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
09/12/2020

Type:
Full-Time

JOB TITLE
Full-Time Dispatcher

LOCATION
Worcester

DEPARTMENT NAME
Campus Safety Sergeant

DIVISION NAME
Worcester Polytechnic Institute - WPI

JOB DESCRIPTION SUMMARY
Responsible for responding to calls for emergency and non-emergency assistance and in dispatching law enforcement, fire fighting, or rescue units. Transmits and receives coded and convententional messages, differentiates between routine, priority, and emergency messages, and initiates or follows through on responses as required. May enter unit response and data into database.

JOB DESCRIPTION

Arranges schudules and dispatches workers, work crews, equipment, or service vehicles to appropriate locations for normal installation service, or emergency repairs or for conveyance of material, freight, or passengers. Recieves telephone and written work orders, and relays work orders, requests, messages and information to appropriate personnel or departments.

Collaborate with WPI Police Department personnel in service WPU Community and provide the upmost customer service to the WPI vistitors, guest, students and employeet. Differentiates between routine, priority and emergency messsages and initiates or follows throus on respnses as required. Tracking call volume and service calls thru the IMC computerized system. Answer incoming calls on the multi-telephone line, dispatch WPI Police Officers to emergency agencies (WPD/State Police, Fire Deparment, Ambulance). Handle all calls in a calm manner. handle the Police/Facilities two-way radio system, service the walk-in lobby window with WPI Community, guests and visitors. Able to handle the Alarm Monitoring system, NCIC/LEAPS and CJIS system, Open Fox, Video Viewer, System Admin (programming card access doors, access levels) 25live system, school dude work order system. Receives and relays LEAPS terminal information to appropriate police personnel. Prepares and submits work order to Facilities Department (when applicable). Initiates and documents employee call-backs for maintenance emergencies. Initiates telephone notifications to various University officials in the event of emergencies or other critical incidents, as directed by the on-duty supervisor. Updates all emergency respnse manuals; alarm codes and applicable policy manuals kept at the dispatch desk. Responsible for dispensing keys to authorized person following prescribed sign-out and retrieval procedures. In addition, any other related duties as assigned.

FLSA STATUS
United States of America (Non-Exempt)

WPI is an Equal Opportunity Employer. All qualified candidates will receive consideration for employment without regard to race, color, age, religion, sex, sexual orientation, gender identity, national origin, veteran status, or disability. We are seeking individuals with diverse backgrounds and experiences who will contribute to a culture of creativity and collaboration, inclusion, problem solving and change making.

To apply, visit: https://wpi.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-US/WPI_External_Career_Site/job/Worcester/Full-Time-Dispatcher_R0000973

About WPI
WPI is a vibrant, active, and diverse community of extraordinary students, world-renowned faculty, and state of the art research facilities. At WPI, we have competitive and comprehensive benefits, including health insurance, long-term care, retirement, tuition assistance, flexible spending accounts, work-life balance and much more.

Diversity & Inclusion at WPI
WPI is committed to creating an inclusive workplace where everyone feels valued and respected; a place where every student, faculty and staff member can be themselves, so that they can study, live, and work comfortably, to reach their full potential, and make meaningful contributions in order to meet departmental and institutional goals. WPI thrives on innovative practice and welcomes diverse perspectives, insight, and people from diverse lived experiences, to enhance the community environment and propel the institution to the next level in a competitive, global marketplace.

jeid-3c11ecddd55d0c4bb59d571d52cf06ff









*APPLICATION INFORMATION*
Contact:
Human Resources
Worcester Polytechnic Institute

Fax:
508-831-5715

Online App. Form:
https://apptrkr.com/1998662


----------

